# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Mọi người chỉ mình cách khắc phục lỗi Category MENU trong Virtuemart của Joomla.

## hajdajgja

Chào mọi người,

Mình vừa mới thiết kế xong 1 trang web cho khách hàng, web mình có sử dụng Comp Virtuemart.
Menu DANH MỤC SẢN PHẨM bên _TRÁI_, Khi người duyệt Click vào Menu như *HERBLAFILE*, *BỘ SẢN PHẨM NÂNG CAO*, *HỖ TRỢ TIM MẠCH* ... thì lại xuất hiện cùng 1 sản phẩm, mặc dù trong mục HERBLAFILE có 03 Sản phẩm khác nhau.

Đây là trang web mình đã đưa lên Internet: *http://songkhoedep.com.vn*

Anh chị hoặc các bạn nào đã gặp hoặc có kinh nghiệm chỉ giùm mình fix lỗi với nhé.
Trân trọng cảm ơn các bạn, /[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

